# New tank build



## Chris23039 (Apr 15, 2017)

Just started a new tank build, 6x4x3 is the size of it. I used marine ply and 50x50 wood.
I've built it in a way that will be easy to take apart if I was to move but also sturdy enough so that'll it'll last a long time. I've painted it today and tomorrow my plan is to install the rain system and a AHS heater and then put insulation in the gaps. After which I have some oak veneered MDF that will cover the exterior of the tank.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mombo (Apr 25, 2017)

Is it a sliding glass door system? What are you using for the track?

Looks really nice! I like the mist system I wish I had one of those in mine!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Chris23039 said:


> Apart from the guards over the heat bulbs all set up and settled in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great.


----------



## beantickler (Jun 8, 2017)

Very nice... I digs it


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

beantickler said:


> Very nice... I digs it


Beaner! Where you been?!!


----------



## Ant (Jun 8, 2017)

That's a nice tank build you got there.
I'm going for the Ranger build specializing in archery and dodging.

How long does marine plywood last with Tegus?


----------



## beantickler (Jun 9, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Beaner! Where you been?!!


Maaan... Long story short... Working my tail off... I have been working 12 hour days and coming home and going to sleep immediately. I need to try and get online more often.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mombo (Jun 9, 2017)

Marine plywood is treated with chemicals etc to make it the way it is. All you need is normal plywood for a tegu cage. Then you seal it with Drylock or something like that. The drylock if applied in multiple coats will make it last forever.


----------



## beantickler (Jun 9, 2017)

Mombo said:


> Marine plywood is treated with chemicals etc to make it the way it is. All you need is normal plywood for a tegu cage. Then you seal it with Drylock or something like that. The drylock if applied in multiple coats will make it last forever.


Actually any outdoor paint is more than fine... Use at least a semi gloss on the floor of the enclosure...


----------

